# Anyone In Gunnedah



## Wisey (24/9/09)

Just seeing if anyone is in Gunnedah that may be brewing, that my mate and I could share the odd friday night with, swapping beers and so fourth.

For the Love of beer
Matt


----------



## Tony (24/9/09)

Hey Wisey.

I spent 3 years living in Moree and 5 in Tamworth.... now in the Hunter Valley.

There are a few folks in the New England area in AHB...... James Craig is in Arnidale i think and i have spoken to a fella in Mudge once but never saw him here again.

The Scientist was in Tamworth but now a dirty ares Qlder  

I cant say i have seen anyone on AHB from Gunendah.

I have been there for work once or twice in the last year or 2 and with the Narabri coal fields starting to open up may be there more often.

If im out that way i will let you know.

cheers


----------



## Wisey (24/9/09)

Mate we do a bit for the Whitehaven subbies and the drillers with the new Nea watermark (Quirindi) site

Nothing like a home brew to wash down the coal dust


----------



## Wisey (24/9/09)

If ever you get near Gunnedah - look up your friendly Auto Electrician 

im on the Mullaley Rd.


----------



## wyatt_girth (24/9/09)

I grew up in and around Tamworth. Have been in Newie since '97. My brothers still live there. One drives to Gunnedah for work each day. Sorry I can't help with your OP but just thought since we are sharing...


----------



## Wisey (24/9/09)

Cant see why you would drive to gunnedah from tamworth each day for work


----------



## Tony (24/9/09)

do you do a bit of work at Whithaven Wisey?

Do you know Daryl Cox?


----------



## Wisey (25/9/09)

Name doesnt ring any bells mate, The crews we went out under were Lovick and Emeco doing air con work.


----------



## Tony (25/9/09)

Ahh ok

He is incharge of electrical in the washery.

If im out that way i will look you up

cheers


----------



## wyatt_girth (25/9/09)

Wisey said:


> Cant see why you would drive to gunnedah from tamworth each day for work




Wasn't really by choice - employer gently suggested that there was a position that needed filling and he was going to fill it - just as he was buying a home. Is looking to land something back in Tamvegas but is sitting on the other job until something comes his way.


----------



## schooey (26/9/09)

Wisey said:


> Cant see why you would drive to gunnedah from tamworth each day for work



Tell that the thousands that live in Newy or on the Central Coast that travel to Sydney everyday for work... I lived out near Windsor for a while and travelled to Silverwater for work everyday. In the time it took me in peak hour I could of driven the 75 km from Tamworth to Gunnedah and back again.., Sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do

I was also in the North West for a lot of years. Ended up doing a bit with the Roche fellas (Now EDI) before the were removed from Whitehaven, Werris Creek and Boggabri.

Did my trade in Tamworth with a big ugly bastard from Gunnedah by the name of Klint Thomas. His old man, Rod, was an underground deputy at the old Gunnedah Colliery


----------



## tcraig20 (27/9/09)

Tony said:


> There are a few folks in the New England area in AHB...... James Craig is in Arnidale i think and i have spoken to a fella in Mudge once but never saw him here again.



Yeah, Im in Armidale at the moment - though not for much longer thank God! (off to Freo in a few weeks). There are a few about Tamworth - the blokes at the Tamworth homebrew shop (name escape me right now, its on Peel st.) might be able to give you some leads. 



> Do you know Daryl Cox?



Is he related to Jason Cox from Inverell?


----------

